# any states where dart frogs (and other amphibs) are illegal?



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Is Connecticut the only state that doesn't allow dart frogs?

I browsed online, and (forgive me, but I checked API's website because it listed all the laws) and the only state the "prohibits" is Tennessee. No poisonous amphibians.

Are these "wildlife" laws pertaining to native species, or ALL wildlife species?


----------



## Ragbrat (May 15, 2007)

I was just wondering about state restrictions myself, accept about Hawaii. I've tried looking online, and at US customs regulations but can find no info on this yet.


----------



## Beau (May 12, 2007)

I haven't been able to find a place where it says 

"Dart frogs are illegal to keep"

However, in some states... Maine being the current state that I live in, It says in the laws that it is illegal to keep a protected species without a permit. PDF's fall into this category I believe.

This is a where I looked to get this info. It's full of legalese, but I couldn't find anything else.

http://www.animallaw.info/


----------



## dreqqus (Apr 10, 2007)

Actually they are legal in TN, our local herp shop has tincs, and leucs fairly often. TN is kinda prgoressive when it comes to nonnative animals, once it has been proven that something doesn't fulfill the illegal condition it is taken off the list.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

The only thing illegal her in TN are turtles and tortoises... I don't know why, they just are.

I like having a petshop around that caters to us terrarium/ frog keepers around. They have auratus, leucs, terribilis, colbalts, and azureus in rather frequently and take great care of them. It's kind of sad PDF's aren't more popular here as I have watched froglets go into the store, and grow to adulthood while being sold at a froglet price.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

I thought I read a post a day or so ago that was talking of NM bannnog PDF's there, I'm gonna find it.


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

I posted the New Mexico. And yes they are illegal in this state, since 1963, according to our game and fish department. But we have an opportunity to fix that and I am trying. I just turned in the paperwork. I also have emailed our governor, senators, and congress people. Wish me luck. Debbie


----------

